# New to the 240



## DruMFuNkeN (May 30, 2004)

Ok so like the title says im new to the 240sx world. My first car was a 69 Impala custom 400hp (yes I Still have it) then it was into the Honda world 2 crx's and 1 hatchback. Bla they all got old to quick. So now im onto my 1996 240sx Se, and I gotta say Damn I love this car already. From the days of my Impala, and driving in snow or on ice, I love sliding sideways through turns. So on with my Questions and sorry for asking but im sick of searching forums and coming up with 3 page threads with no answers to my questions just people bitching about how newbies should do a search. Maybe there needs to be a F.A.Q page with these and other questions answered.

1. What rim size seems to be the best for all around performance. I'm 
thinkin 17's??!!

2. It was my understanding that If you had vlsd you had abs. But mine def doesn't have abs, but it def has vlsd i've got burnout marks to prove it. And im almost positive it wasn't swapped in.

3. I know with the mid to late 80's camaro there was a problem with the unibody twisting from the torque of the rear wheel drive and one day your door just wouldn't shut right anymore. Is this at all a issue withs S14's??

4. Anyone else's trunk rattle at like 60mph.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

well welcome to the 240 world, and not to be an ass but since ive been here ive seen almost all of those questions asked liked 4 times, so please use the search button. it helps out.

as for the wheels yea 17's are the best IMO im looking for some 17x8 for the rear and 17x7 in the front 

my 92 se has VLSD and NO abs just run your vin trew carfax it will tell you
or just ask your insurance company for the VIN report.

as for the body twisting i dunno but im getting some suspension mods for mine first before i do my swap. 3k suspension 4k motor 1.5k looks

as for the trunk just tighten(cant speel lol <- intentional) and get a chiltons book for it book helps for everything, or search the forum for a FSM can get one here, if none of these are yours PM i got all of them on my other computer http://www.zeroyon.com/TheSite/techservice.html


----------



## DruMFuNkeN (May 30, 2004)

Thanks I appreciate your response!! 



x0dyssey said:


> well welcome to the 240 world, and not to be an ass but since ive been here ive seen almost all of those questions asked liked 4 times, so please use the search button. it helps out.
> 
> as for the wheels yea 17's are the best IMO im looking for some 17x8 for the rear and 17x7 in the front
> 
> ...


----------



## dennab (May 30, 2004)

im new too. next time dont bother mentioning honda. and for you impala, er... :asleep: 
welcome to the forums nonetheless.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

Hondas are good cars, but i dont like em, Domestic cars, well 1932-1975 cars rock, the rest blow!


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

so your tellin me, that you would take a 240 over an NSX ????, i think they have some pretty sweet cars, it just happens we aree stuck seeing mainly the shitty ricy side


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

Yes id take a 240 over an NSX yea the NSX is a MR I6 but that leades to uber tail slides wich are fun but annoying. I like balance between handling and power. The onyl car id take over my 240 would be a Scoobey aka Subaru Imprezza or Legacy, i love those cars


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

NSX's are really well balanced cars actually, thats why they are used in the JGTC, and do quite well  , but yea subarus rock :thumbup:


----------

